# 2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOUR STOP YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

roll call whos going


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

I missed this one last year, wasted my pre-entry... imma try to go this year but its so close to Vegas


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I missed this one last year, wasted my pre-entry... imma try to go this year but its so close to Vegas


its only 20 bucks pre reg u can do it online hey i went to mesa .....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Clown Confusion said:


> its only 20 bucks pre reg u can do it online hey i went to mesa .....


I didnt ask you to come here...... :burn:

Nah I wanna go thou, i have peeps in Vallejo I gotta say what ups too also... Gotta get that Grand dad and bring it back


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> I didnt ask you to come here...... :burn:
> 
> Nah I wanna go thou, i have peeps in Vallejo I gotta say what ups too also... Gotta get that Grand dad and bring it back


yeah bro it will be cool to see ur bike here


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

My kids bikes will be out there


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Heard this is a night time show? That true?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Yup, 3pm to 10pm on Saturday.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

So what bikes r going to be there that going for boty


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wego


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

you


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> you


Lol I wish


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

my kids will be there one might not be done but will see what happens


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Hmmm, I needa get pre registered for this one. See you guys there!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT LETS HYPE IT UP!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

yup cant wait


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I like how its not all dam day


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> I like how its not all dam day


cuz its all dam night lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

What time is it to


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

3pm to 10pm


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

10? Fuck that means people aint leaving til midnight, after trophies and tear down


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> 10? Fuck that means people aint leaving til midnight, after trophies and tear down


like we did in mesa lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> 10? Fuck that means people aint leaving til midnight, after trophies and tear down


cool means after party lol


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS??


Simon.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Yup just like mesa.... An its a saturday nite, so party after im sure


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

so after party at the fairgrounds?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> so after party at the fairgrounds?


We're going to have to make that shit a sleep over cause I will probably be tired.


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

I know (FLASH II) WILL BE THERE, IAM HITING HARD THIS YEAR WITH NEW EVERY THING SPEND ALOT OF MONEY TO MAKE THIS MY YEAR NO PIC TILL SHOW DOWN CUZ ITS A SUPRIZE FOR EVERY ONE WHO NO'S ME TO SEE ME OUT 

ONCE AGAIN IAM SO HAPPY AND READY FOR THIS SHOW AND VAGES BOY YOU GUYS ARE IN FOR A TREAT JUST WAIT TO U SEE WHAT IAM GOING TO ADD TO IT NEXT YEAR GOING TO BLOW YOUR MINDS.BUT CANT WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im not feeling the night time show. judging must be done early before the sun goes down. and you know theirs always people that find out last minute that they didnt get judged, and if that happens, and judging at night then your chances of getting a honest score goes down hill if you're setup outside. i hope this show is really organized.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

76'_SCHWINN said:


> im not feeling the night time show. judging must be done early before the sun goes down. and you know theirs always people that find out last minute that they didnt get judged, and if that happens, and judging at night then your chances of getting a honest score goes down hill if you're setup outside. i hope this show is really organized.


i think there having the bikes all in doors


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

76'_SCHWINN said:


> im not feeling the night time show. judging must be done early before the sun goes down. and you know theirs always people that find out last minute that they didnt get judged, and if that happens, and judging at night then your chances of getting a honest score goes down hill if you're setup outside. i hope this show is really organized.


all bike are indoors .......but i dont think they have a award for most smoke lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ELITE(FLASH) said:


> I know (FLASH II) WILL BE THERE, IAM HITING HARD THIS YEAR WITH NEW EVERY THING SPEND ALOT OF MONEY TO MAKE THIS MY YEAR NO PIC TILL SHOW DOWN CUZ ITS A SUPRIZE FOR EVERY ONE WHO NO'S ME TO SEE ME OUT
> 
> ONCE AGAIN IAM SO HAPPY AND READY FOR THIS SHOW AND VAGES BOY YOU GUYS ARE IN FOR A TREAT JUST WAIT TO U SEE WHAT IAM GOING TO ADD TO IT NEXT YEAR GOING TO BLOW YOUR MINDS.BUT CANT WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN


sup bro yeah man im happy for cant wait to see it i got my camra ready


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> So what bikes r going to be there that going for boty


So far looks like the flash II IS THE ONLY ONE GOING FOR IT BOTY


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

azteca de oro said:


> So far looks like the flash II IS THE ONLY ONE GOING FOR IT BOTY


Well I qualified but against clownphobia/sugar rus/ flash as he is discribing it an all the other kats that qualified or are bustin out to qualify I dont have a chance...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

azteca de oro said:


> So far looks like the flash II IS THE ONLY ONE GOING FOR IT BOTY


i seen you prereg already cant wait to see whatyou bust out with


----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

Kant wait to see all the bikes its goin to be a great show dis will be my first time taken my bike to a lowrider magazine show hope i place


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Good luck bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

ELITE(FLASH) said:


> I know (FLASH II) WILL BE THERE, IAM HITING HARD THIS YEAR WITH NEW EVERY THING SPEND ALOT OF MONEY TO MAKE THIS MY YEAR NO PIC TILL SHOW DOWN CUZ ITS A SUPRIZE FOR EVERY ONE WHO NO'S ME TO SEE ME OUT
> 
> ONCE AGAIN IAM SO HAPPY AND READY FOR THIS SHOW AND VAGES BOY YOU GUYS ARE IN FOR A TREAT JUST WAIT TO U SEE WHAT IAM GOING TO ADD TO IT NEXT YEAR GOING TO BLOW YOUR MINDS.BUT CANT WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN


Radical,full,semi?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I think hes going radical


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pm sent


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

CE 707 said:


> i seen you prereg already cant wait to see whatyou bust out with


Only going to l.a. show no woodland.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> Only going to l.a. show no woodland.


yeah right u all like to suprise people so if ur not going to woodland sell erik ur prereg lol


----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

GOODLUCK TO EVERYBODY 

T.T.T


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Wego


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> yeah right u all like to suprise people so if ur not going to woodland sell erik ur prereg lol


lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got my pre reg yesterday.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I got my pre reg yesterday.


I bet its been a long time since you seen your name on of these


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> I bet its been a long time since you seen your name on of these


Probably cause LRM doesnt come around anymore.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

It been a long time bro lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> It been a long time bro lol


Yea it's been forever since lrm came to nor cal. Like 4 years?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

More like 6-7 years dam thats a long time when u think about it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i know that but i meant you show a bike lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> i know that but i meant you show a bike lol


I am showing a bike.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I am showing a bike.


yup thats why i said its been a long time


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup art i see u


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Man I thought you guys would be happy for me but you guys are STILL complaining lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Man I thought you guys would be happy for me but you guys are STILL complaining lol


lol we are bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## ELITE(FLASH) (Aug 20, 2009)

iam going in as full custom all new EVERY......................... thing some parts the same but changing thos next year or for vages if i have time cant wait to bust out in woodland you guys are really in for a treat, this is are year not just my bike club but for all of calie bike clubs lets show these cats how we get down out here too even tho iam from the BAY AREA.......just had to throw that out there :thumbsup:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Pedal cars will have three diffrent classes at this show.... Just posted on shows events page....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Man I thought you guys would be happy for me but you guys are STILL complaining lol


I was happy for you last year an u didnt bring anything so this year I wont beleave it tell I see it bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> I was happy for you last year an u didnt bring anything so this year I wont beleave it tell I see it bro


What are you talking about bro? I took mikes cruiser for him. You don't remember that? It isn't enough that I pre regd for the show?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

yea i forgot


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

sup guys got the house


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> sup guys got the house


Sweet now we can use the pool table to play pool not place twenty million show bikes on lol.. Congrates bro


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ANYBODY GOT ANY EXTRA PREREG. I don't mind if u guys keep the wrist band


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> sup guys got the house


Cool. Nobody ever called me about it. Lol


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: what house ? I feel I'm missing something here and when does pre-reg end for woodland? need to enter must enter pre reg grrrr....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Pre reg got extended to 09/08. Mike is moving again.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: you make it sound like he moves around all the time  and thanks for the info


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lilmikew86 said:


> Gaby: you make it sound like he moves around all the time  and thanks for the info


Since I have known him he's moved like 5 times?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Since I have known him he's moved like 5 times?


So would that make him a gypsy lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> So would that make him a gypsy lol


Yup lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yup lol


He should make a bike called the gypsy lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> He should make a bike called the gypsy lol


Lol!!!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> So would that make him a gypsy lol


Yes mikey is a fuckin gypsy I conqure with that statment... Gaby get that reg done online today if you can.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> Sweet now we can use the pool table to play pool not place twenty million show bikes on lol.. Congrates bro


yup lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i like how ya talk shit when im off line lol classic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Clown Confusion said:


> i like how ya talk shit when im off line lol classic


It's pretty cool huh? lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

No im not talking shit ive moved about as much as u since ive known u lol


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

so is it true they be trippen on the car club colors up there or some b.s...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

BIG AL 310 said:


> so is it true they be trippen on the car club colors up there or some b.s...


Not at all bro. I have never heard of anyone giving anyone from down south a hard time. If anything people are glad to see clubs from down there come up here. I have been down to the LA area plenty of times with our club shirts and never had any problems. Maybe back in the day it was a problem but not anymore.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

we are all family


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Not at all bro. I have never heard of anyone giving anyone from down south a hard time. If anything people are glad to see clubs from down there come up here. I have been down to the LA area plenty of times with our club shirts and never had any problems. Maybe back in the day it was a problem but not anymore.


alrite good to no ....mite make that trip than..:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

BIG AL 310 said:


> so is it true they be trippen on the car club colors up there or some b.s...


To be str8 up raul cant say cuz he dont know know body nobody knows cuz it aint the clubs its the people that come only thing I can say is you come at ur own risk


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

It would be nice to see brown suger agin tho I like that bike


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> It would be nice to see brown suger agin tho I like that bike


ya ill see if the club goes im there but will see...thanks playa for the info its like that no mater what one fool to mess it up...:thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea bro I hear you people sometimes want to gang bang an dont have respect for what we love to do


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)

ill b ther


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

just keep a positive mind and u will be ok


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

CE 707 said:


> To be str8 up raul cant say cuz he dont know know body nobody knows cuz it aint the clubs its the people that come only thing I can say is you come at ur own risk


I couldn't have said it better myself...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

riddler will be there


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

BIG AL 310 said:


> ya ill see if the club goes im there but will see...thanks playa for the info its like that no mater what one fool to mess it up...:thumbsup:


Hey Big Al, Majestics trike "LIL DIVA" will be there to show how the Majestics kids put it down, and Portland chapter and Nene are coming with Angel from Stylistics. Hit me up homie, i live in Nor Cal and they got major love for the Big M.


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> Hey Big Al, Majestics trike "LIL DIVA" will be there to show how the Majestics kids put it down, and Portland chapter and Nene are coming with Angel from Stylistics. Hit me up homie, i live in Nor Cal and they got major love for the Big M.


cool im try an go up there me an spike were talking yesterday....thanks playa........


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

looks like some one is trying to be sneaky


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ELITE(FLASH) said:


> I know (FLASH II) WILL BE THERE, IAM HITING HARD THIS YEAR WITH NEW EVERY THING SPEND ALOT OF MONEY TO MAKE THIS MY YEAR NO PIC TILL SHOW DOWN CUZ ITS A SUPRIZE FOR EVERY ONE WHO NO'S ME TO SEE ME OUT
> 
> ONCE AGAIN IAM SO HAPPY AND READY FOR THIS SHOW AND VAGES BOY YOU GUYS ARE IN FOR A TREAT JUST WAIT TO U SEE WHAT IAM GOING TO ADD TO IT NEXT YEAR GOING TO BLOW YOUR MINDS.BUT CANT WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN


sup Gabe, I sent you a PM. give me a call or sent me a text!

Rolo


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> sup Gabe, I sent you a PM. give me a call or sent me a text!
> 
> Rolo


I heard he sold it bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> I heard he sold it bro


To you??


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Not sure I hit him up an he told me he sold it


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Damn.... Thx bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lol jk yea i got it but the person who told you shouldnt be running there mouth bout other peoples bizness


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> lol jk yea i got it but the person who told you shouldnt be running there mouth bout other peoples bizness


lol


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> lol jk yea i got it but the person who told you shouldnt be running there mouth bout other peoples bizness


I heard that person will be in woodland so you could talk to him about it there if there's a problem..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

yea if he can bring posters to so I buy them finely lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> yea if he can bring posters to so I buy them finely lol


lol


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> yea if he can bring posters to so I buy them finely lol


I will let him know..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:rimshot:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

One more week


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> One more week


:yes:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

azteca De Oro will be there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Whos seting up friday


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> Whos seting up friday


Ima be there bright an early


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ima be there dark an late lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm going to be there after 5


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I'm going to be there after 5


ill still be there


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> ima be there dark an late lol


At dark lol You will be there at 7:00 yeah errik time add two hours to that hahahaha jk if you need help movin shit I should be around there still. Hit me up


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you brotha yea 2 cars for one bike fml lol I might need a lil help


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> Thank you brotha yea 2 cars for one bike fml lol I might need a lil help


Just text me or call me when your gettin ready to head out.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I Will be there Friday after work..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

E.C. ROLO said:


> I Will be there Friday after work..


See you there bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> See you there bro


4Sho bro I get off at 3 so I'm hopping to be there around 5 or so.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll be there Friday


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I'll be there Friday


See you out there homie drive safe look forward to meeting you my sons old goodtimes bike will be there


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

Can't wait to see everyone out there. Show gonna be a good 1


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

kajumbo said:


> Can't wait to see everyone out there. Show gonna be a good 1


:thumbsup: I already know there's going to be a shitload of bikes in that building. How many bikes you guys taking? I have a feeling people who show up on Saturday might have to set up outside.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

We bringing 2 bikes trying to get there early Saturday


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> See you out there homie drive safe look forward to meeting you my sons old goodtimes bike will be there


Thanks brother. See you out there to cant wait to see that bike in person.


----------



## lilmikew86 (Jul 16, 2008)

Gaby: We should be there Friday afternoon


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be there friday morning like at 10 r 11 am


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I might just not go after all.... We shall see


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> I might just not go after all.... We shall see


huh??? not go...why not????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just picked up my chrome for the show.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

woulda gone if I hadda job ima be at LRM show 1day so lookout


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ATX said:


> woulda gone if I hadda job ima be at LRM show 1day so lookout


:rimshot:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I just picked up my chrome for the show.



:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

E.C. ROLO said:


> :rimshot:


X530


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I just picked up my chrome for the show.


:yes:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Good topic


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Good topic


X408


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


>


Looks,good,all cleaned up


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Looks,good,all cleaned up


ya bro I was suprised the gold wasn't all faded everywhere. I has a few areas but not bad at all...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

96tein said:


> I might just not go after all.... We shall see


its all about the bike and ur bikes are ready its the bike that counts


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> I might just not go after all.... We shall see


I hear you only time will tell


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Are speed it up


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Im loaded up and ready to go already... lol


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lil E's bike is just about ready


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> lil E's bike is just about ready


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Krazy Kutting will be there at our booth selling tons of bike parts already plated some engraved and plated Turn tables etc...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

mandoemex said:


> Krazy Kutting will be there at our booth selling tons of bike parts already plated some engraved and plated Turn tables etc...




Bad ass bro......


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Bad ass bro......


Thanks Bro. I'll be bringing my sons bike we had built it for a customer but bought it back after a year he was selling it here on LIL. Not competing just set-up in our booth to show our parts this one has custom goosneck,steer tube,seat post etc...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

mandoemex said:


> Thanks Bro. I'll be bringing my sons bike we had built it for a customer but bought it back after a year he was selling it here on LIL. Not competing just set-up in our booth to show our parts this one has custom goosneck,steer tube,seat post etc...


I remember seeing this bike for sale. It's very nice.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I WILL HAVE A AIR KIT FOR SALE IF INTERESTED.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> :thumbsup: I already know there's going to be a shitload of bikes in that building. How many bikes you guys taking? I have a feeling people who show up on Saturday might have to set up outside.



I'm showing sat we save me spot cabron!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

EL RAIDER said:


> I'm showing sat we save me spot cabron!!!!!!!!


Fo sho! I'm going to set you up next to me.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Fo sho! I'm going to set you up next to me.


I thought I was going next to you


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

E.C. ROLO said:


> I thought I was going next to you


Next time! lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Next time! lol


hahah lol I know when Im not wanted haha j/k bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

E.C. ROLO said:


> hahah lol I know when Im not wanted haha j/k bro


Maybe next year we can set up all the 12" bikes next to each other. Yours mine and Kevin's? You think yours will be done next year?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Its ok you can setup next to lil cherry an my sons bike lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Maybe next year we can set up all the 12" bikes next to each other. Yours mine and Kevin's? You think yours will be done next year?


if thats what you want to do I will make it happen, I know Allen is busy so he dosn't have time to paint it right now but I can always have him sent it to me and I can have John West paint it. Let's make it happen..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Its ok you can setup next to lil cherry an my sons bike lol


hahaha I down but I need to borrow something


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Its ok you can setup next to lil cherry an my sons bike lol


save me my spots... I will be up there after work tomorrow hopefully by 530


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> hahaha I down but I need to borrow something


If my bike aint done in time you can but more then likely it will be there saturday morning


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> save me my spots... I will be up there after work tomorrow hopefully by 530


Ill do what I can to save u the spots


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Ill do what I can to save u the spots


right on bro.... I think Im just going to set all 3 bikes on the floor no display.... fuck it... I dont have enough room foe Riddlers display in my truck right now. I didnt rent a trailer like I wanted to do. But I did reserve 1 for vegas a 6x12 I may have extra room in there for Vegas if you need help taking something up ther just let me know.. Mike is letting me borrow Clowns display for Storm in Woodland... Thx Big Mike!!!!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill throw cash on it bro


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Ill throw cash on it bro


no worries bro... thats what friends are for


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea im down ill thro some cash on it bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I aint going to let u do it for free


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> I aint going to let u do it for free


and I aint gonna take no money from you so now what!!!!! lmfao


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> I aint going to let u do it for free


We all in this together... Team Cali right!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

That goes for everyone, Kev, Mike, John, Bullet, Raul etc. If I have the extra room just let me know if you guys need me to tak something up to Vegas...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> We all in this together... Team Cali right!!!!


 yes sir


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> and I aint gonna take no money from you so now what!!!!! lmfao


Thats fine u will just find it in ur burban lol


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

SEE EVERYONE SAT.MORNING..!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Pack n ready to go I'm leaving tonight


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Pack n ready to go I'm leaving tonight


Nice. Have a safe trip bro.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> That goes for everyone, Kev, Mike, John, Bullet, Raul etc. If I have the extra room just let me know if you guys need me to tak something up to Vegas...


im down for that


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> im down for that


Coo bro just let me know....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Thats fine u will just find it in ur burban lol


I will just have to take it out my Burban and hide it in my display... I mean your display Lmfao


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Lol


Pm me your number bro. I want to ask you a question.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

"PURPLE REINA"..GETTIN. READY FOR WOODLAND...


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

i like the way u set it up


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> i like the way u set it up


x2


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> i like the way u set it up


X3


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

see everyone in a few hours!


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> see everyone in a few hours!


Haha you might find me layin behind my display snorrin away. Im beyond exhausted right now..


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

96tein said:


> Haha you might find me layin behind my display snorrin away. Im beyond exhausted right now..


Did you finish your display?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Haha you might find me layin behind my display snorrin away. Im beyond exhausted right now..


hahah I will wake you up lol


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> "PURPLE REINA"..GETTIN. READY FOR WOODLAND...



very nice homie see you sat


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> very nice homie see you sat


WHAT UP JESSE SEE YOU SAT..


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I finished spraying at 3:30 this morning, an its still drying. So yes its finished but not here yet lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> I finished spraying at 3:30 this morning, an its still drying. So yes its finished but not here yet lol


post up pics of set up bro. I got 45 more minutes and Im out, an on my way up there..


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

96tein said:


> I finished spraying at 3:30 this morning, an its still drying. So yes its finished but not here yet lol


Did u spray it at the restroom like in vegas


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Did u spray it at the restroom like in vegas


Lmao no not this time ha


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

For Woodland only we will be Giving some pretty good prices on all bike parts ordered and or all our stocks just that day. Come make deals because our sale will end by 8PM Tomorrow saturday. *BIKE PLAQUES 1 DAY ONLY $45 each PEDDLE CAR PLAQUES $40 and PENDENTS $30

by KRAZY KUTTING CAR CLUB PLAQUES AND LOWRIDER BIKE PARTS























































































*


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

96tein said:


> Lmao no not this time ha


Kool good luck Out there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My bike came out pretty good considering it was all done at the last minute. See you guys in a little bit.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This topic is HOT!!!!


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Hell yea


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Good show


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Alot of nice bikes


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

ANY ONE KNOWS WHAT CLUB HIS FROM IS HE GOING TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

David Cervantes said:


> ANY ONE KNOWS WHAT CLUB HIS FROM IS HE GOING TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW



DAM.... FIRST TIME SEEING.THIS BIKE LOOKS LIKE A RUNNER UP FOR.TOTY


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

cone_weezy said:


> DAM.... FIRST TIME SEEING.THIS BIKE LOOKS LIKE A RUNNER UP FOR.TOTY


Hes from elite..and yes he will be in Vegas


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> Hes from elite..and yes he will be in Vegas


Yeah as it stands if tonyo aint there then this is most likly takin toty....


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> Hes from elite..and yes he will be in Vegas


I remember that frame... Came out in Lowrider bike magazine no?.... Wat about Lil diablita he qualified


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

casper805 said:


> I remember that frame... Came out in Lowrider bike magazine no?.... Wat about Lil diablita he qualified


No bro this is a diffrent trike all together.


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

casper805 said:


> I remember that frame... Came out in Lowrider bike magazine no?.... Wat about Lil diablita he qualified


How many times has lil diablita won best in show in vegas?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

E.C. ROLO said:


> No bro this is a diffrent trike all together.


I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Waiting for trophies to start...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

congrats to my Topdogs both taking first places


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

was the trike the only thing new that busted out????


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

congrats lil maldito best of show! topdogs shaaa!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

20" best of show

1st Lil Maldito
2nd Spawn
3rd Azteca de Oro

Trike best of show

1st "new dragon trike"
2nd don't know
3rd don't know


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Who won in the pedal cars?


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

socios b.c. prez said:


> 20" best of show
> 
> 1st Lil Maldito
> 2nd Spawn
> ...


Danny said Stone might have had a chance at placing sweeps. What else was out there?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

DVS said:


> Danny said Stone might have had a chance at placing sweeps. What else was out there?


Yup, you should have came.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Zitro881 said:


> Who won in the pedal cars?


Don't know. Maybe someone else has that info.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> 20" best of show
> 
> 1st Lil Maldito
> 2nd Spawn
> ...


wow i thought Azteca De Oro wouldve walked away with that one... but all he had to do was qualify ...


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Dam good show


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

David Cervantes said:


> ANY ONE KNOWS WHAT CLUB HIS FROM IS HE GOING TO LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW






Any pics of whats inside that box?????


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


>


so amazing, is spawn gonna be at vegas this year?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

idillon said:


> so amazing, is spawn gonna be at vegas this year?


Yup.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Any pics of whats inside that box?????


It's empty for now.


----------



## Eddiebaja (Sep 6, 2012)

Mee too!


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Yup.


ill be seeing you spawn:naughty:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> 20" best of show
> 
> 1st Lil Maldito
> 2nd Spawn
> ...


Majestics bc "LiL Diva" :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> It's empty for now.



Surprises for Vegas.... Gotta love it.....


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

AZTECA DE ORO be 3 RD BEST OF SHOW OUTSTANDING PAINT'GRAPHICS'ENGRAVING'PLATING.


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrates to everyone that placed.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> wow i thought Azteca De Oro wouldve walked away with that one... but all he had to do was qualify ...


Display points it what took it here! IMO


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Congrats to everyone that placed... see everyone in Vegas : D


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> Majestics bc "LiL Diva" :thumbsup:


Congrats china see u in Vegas


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

There was a lot of bad ass bikes out there yesterday Congrats to all who competed.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

show-bound said:


> Display points it what took it here! IMO


WELL HE HAS ENOUGH POINTS ON THE BIKE ALONE TO WIN HE. HAS PROVEN IT TIME AND TIME AGAIN EVEN WITH OLD DUSPLAY LAST YEAR 3RD BOS IN VEGAS AND 1ST BOS IN PHOENIX LAST YEAR SO IT'S MORE THAN THE DISPLAY PLAIN AND SIMPLE "LIL MALDITO" DESERVES BOS FOR IT'S QUALITY AND CRAFTSMANSHIP OF THE BIKE THE DISPLAY IS JUST THE ICING ON THE CAKE....!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


so sick!!


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

did mannys make his parts?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

idillon said:


> did mannys make his parts?


Nope. Everything on Spawn was made by John West himself...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

idillon said:


> did mannys make his parts?


NO THE IRIGINAL OWNER OF SPAWN JOHN WEST DID MOST IF NOT ALL THE PARTS...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WHAT UP ROLO DID YOU MAKE HOME OK WHAT TIME DID YOU LEAVE..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> WELL HE HAS ENOUGH POINTS ON THE BIKE ALONE TO WIN HE. HAS PROVEN IT TIME AND TIME AGAIN EVEN WITH OLD DUSPLAY LAST YEAR 3RD BOS IN VEGAS AND 1ST BOS IN PHOENIX LAST YEAR SO IT'S MORE THAN THE DISPLAY PLAIN AND SIMPLE "LIL MALDITO" DESERVES BOS FOR IT'S QUALITY AND CRAFTSMANSHIP OF THE BIKE THE DISPLAY IS JUST THE ICING ON THE CAKE....!!


X2 congrats to Bullet and lil man. Well deserved as always brothers..... see you guys in Vegas


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Bad ass pics Raul...


----------



## Eddiebaja (Sep 6, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


Bike looks good !! Hope to see it in vegas !!!


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

wow he's gifted. love those wheels!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Bad ass pics Raul...


Thanks. I will post more when I get home.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> WHAT UP ROLO DID YOU MAKE HOME OK WHAT TIME DID YOU LEAVE..


What's up bro... im still in Sac. We didn't get out of the fairgrounds till about 2:30 lol... how was your drive home bro?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Eddiebaja said:


> Bike looks good !! Hope to see it in vegas !!!


It will be there on full display.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Thanks. I will post more when I get home.


Right on bro.. call or text me later.. ima bout to leave Sac in a few...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> What's up bro... im still in Sac. We didn't get out of the fairgrounds till about 2:30 lol... how was your drive home bro?


I burnt out today


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> NO THE IRIGINAL OWNER OF SPAWN JOHN WEST DID MOST IF NOT ALL THE PARTS...


John did everything on Spawn except murals, stripping, engraving and plating. . Everything was else done by John...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> I burnt out today


You and me both my *****.. gimme a holla at some point today brother.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> What's up bro... im still in Sac. We didn't get out of the fairgrounds till about 2:30 lol... how was your drive home bro?


DRIVE WAS COO HELLA TIRED THO I GOT HOME AT 3:08...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> DRIVE WAS COO HELLA TIRED THO I GOT HOME AT 3:08...


Damn we barly got the the Hotel at 308 lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> You and me both my *****.. gimme a holla at some point today brother.


Will do bro


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

all I know is storm is the baddest 20"full custom ever


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Trike pics please.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> all I know is storm is the baddest 20"full custom ever



Yes sir lol. But she went off to a new home yesterday.. she is in great hands.....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

kajumbo said:


> all I know is storm is the baddest 20"full custom ever


It was nice meeting you bro


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

kajumbo said:


> all I know is storm is the baddest 20"full custom ever


Lol u mean 16"?...... Glad rolo brought them out to the show both bikes were still looking after all these yrs


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


> 20" best of show
> 
> 1st Lil Maldito
> 2nd Spawn
> ...


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

E.C. ROLO said:


> It will be there on full display.


It was good talking to you e.c ROLO spawn looks good.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

cone_weezy said:


> Lol u mean 16"?...... Glad rolo brought them out to the show both bikes were still looking after all these yrs


No definatley means 20" full. Cause somehow thats what class he got put into... An there was no 20" radical class. 12" was all lumped into one class but there were three street an three modified (enough for two class) 
Shaggy (blue94cad) took b.o.s. Pedal car as well as best murals display paint an use of accessories


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

96tein said:


> No definatley means 20" full. Cause somehow thats what class he got put into... An there was no 20" radical class. 12" was all lumped into one class but there were three street an three modified (enough for two class)
> Shaggy (blue94cad) took b.o.s. Pedal car as well as best murals display paint an use of accessories


Yea but it still a 16 ... Dam that sucks mixing up classes togther then it wouldnt be a fair judge for the other bikes, but if there was more 16 rads storm would take top 2for sure...well congrats to all the winners good luck in vegas


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Who bought storm


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Was a good show lots of nice bikes I had a good time.. Was nice meeting new Peopal n shaggy nice meeting you n congrats on best display padel car looking good see you all in Vegas


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Who bought storm


It was traded


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I also want to give a big big thanks to clown confusion for hooking up the seat and to 96tein and lilmikew86 for helping out with the paint. I couldn't have done it without you guys.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I also want to give a big big thanks to clown confusion for hooking up the seat and to 96tein and lilmikew86 for helping out with the paint. I couldn't have done it without you guys.


Bike look good Raul


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

socios b.c. prez said:


>



beautiful paint!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I also want to give a big big thanks to clown confusion for hooking up the seat and to 96tein and lilmikew86 for helping out with the paint. I couldn't have done it without you guys.


Did u place


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I also want to give a big big thanks to clown confusion for hooking up the seat and to 96tein and lilmikew86 for helping out with the paint. I couldn't have done it without you guys.


Bike looks good Raul nice to finally meet you homie....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Did u place


I got first but there were no other original bikes. :h5:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> Bike looks good Raul nice to finally meet you homie....


Same here bro.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Here's a good? How meny of you guys remember how spawn looked when it 1st came out


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

da neon turntable was da shit n still is wen it was around back den


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

CE 707 said:


> Here's a good? How meny of you guys remember how spawn looked when it 1st came out


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

ATX said:


> da neon turntable was da shit n still is wen it was around back den


That wasn't the 1st display though


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


>


Wow flash back... any more pics bro?


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

cone_weezy said:


>


 still looked good!!


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Wow flash back... any more pics bro?


Sure dont, u think john west might have some old photos of spawn?....all the ones i have are the new pics of fonzy paint job


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

John said he didn't take any pics of the bike... i will ask him again on tuesday when i go over there..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


>


glad to see somebody had pics cuz I lost the pics I had


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

John said he didn't take any pics of the bike... i will ask him again on tuesday when i go over there..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

E did you get my text bro?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> Sure dont, u think john west might have some old photos of spawn?....all the ones i have are the new pics of fonzy paint job


Weezy you going to Vegas this year?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Weezy you going to Vegas this year?


Dont think so bro i wanted to go so i can see spawn lol, hey i just found a nother pic old the old spawn. Better close pic of.the paint trying to upload it


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

how old is this display?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Wow flash back... any more pics bro?


FOUND ANOTHER ONE


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

idillon said:


> View attachment 548100
> how old is this display?


Over 10 years bro


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

hno:


ELITE(FLASH) said:


> I know (FLASH II) WILL BE THERE, IAM HITING HARD THIS YEAR WITH NEW EVERY THING SPEND ALOT OF MONEY TO MAKE THIS MY YEAR NO PIC TILL SHOW DOWN CUZ ITS A SUPRIZE FOR EVERY ONE WHO NO'S ME TO SEE ME OUT
> 
> ONCE AGAIN IAM SO HAPPY AND READY FOR THIS SHOW AND VAGES BOY YOU GUYS ARE IN FOR A TREAT JUST WAIT TO U SEE WHAT IAM GOING TO ADD TO IT NEXT YEAR GOING TO BLOW YOUR MINDS.BUT CANT WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

azteca de oro said:


> hno:


Lol..GUESS IT WAS ALL TALK...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

azteca de oro said:


> hno:


X2


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

azteca de oro said:


> hno:





oneofakind said:


> Lol..GUESS IT WAS ALL TALK...


All the hype bro. When you going to actually follow through.. Every time i see you at shows you tell me next year. So when bro. Lol 









I'm just bustin your balls. But real talk hurry up already.. lol
Also John West said give him a call he needs to talk you about something.


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> Over 10 years bro


wow this bike is timeless. pumped to see it in person


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> E did you get my text bro?


Yea


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

idillon said:


> wow this bike is timeless. pumped to see it in person



This is what the display looks like now


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

For its age its not too bad bro, still very presentable


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

congrats to all any other pics??? of other bike spawn looking sick like always and storm badass


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

lesstime said:


> congrats to all any other pics??? of other bike spawn looking sick like always and storm badass


THERE'S PLENTY OF PICS IN ANOTHER TOPIC..HINT..HINT...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oneofakind said:


> THERE'S PLENTY OF PICS IN ANOTHER TOPIC..HINT..HINT...


oh yeah lol my bad sorry been smelling paint and clear all day


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

that display still looks amazing homie


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

idillon said:


> that display still looks amazing homie


They will reunite for the 1st time in years, in Vegas.....


----------



## idillon (Oct 3, 2011)

thats dope, im gonna take like a thousand pictures of her....for later :fool2:if thats ok...haha


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


>



came out nice as hell bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> came out nice as hell bro. :thumbsup:


thanks bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

my son doing his part


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

CE 707 said:


>


where that come frome crazy out of nowhere



CE 707 said:


>


looks sick bro


CE 707 said:


> my son doing his part


 good way to get them involed


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

the trike is owned by gabe who owns flash his dad built it


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

nice one crazy trike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

lesstime said:


> where that come frome crazy out of nowhere
> 
> looks sick bro
> good way to get them involed


thanks bro


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE said:


> It was traded


But whos the new owner


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

who took 1st place in street?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

who took 3rd mild 16inch


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Who bought storm










:happysad:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> This is what the display looks like now


are you going to redo the mirrors on the turn table later? and still looks good henry the man


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

It now sits in my garage


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Henry didnt do this display it was jaunito that did it and my dad just redid some areas in it


----------



## Eddiebaja (Sep 6, 2012)

Clown Confusion said:


> It now sits in my garage


Storm?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

ok always thought henry did it. very nice. didnt flash have it for a while?


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> Henry didnt do this display it was jaunito that did it and my dad just redid some areas in it


whats up mikey? how you do out there?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Sup gilly I took 1st place semi


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> who took 1st place in street?


Our members got first and second 20" street but I don't know who got third.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Eddiebaja said:


> Storm?


Spawns display


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Clown Confusion said:


> Sup gilly I took 1st place semi


congrats to you and ur club wins


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

No I got storm in my garage


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

MR.559 said:


> congrats to you and ur club wins


Thanks gilly


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Congrats to everyone that won!! Looks like it was a good show.. a lot of nice bikes


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> the trike is owned by gabe who owns flash his dad built it


thats not gabes bike bro its his dads ... Sam


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

azteca de oro said:


> hno:


Whahahahahahaha


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

Clown Confusion said:


> No I got storm in my garage


Stop buying built bikes mikey whahahahahahaha .. congrats on ur win bro!


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

socios b.c. prez said:


>


:thumbsup:bike gots mad detail,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Its not mine bro


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

It was a good show had a blast meet new camarradas and had fun with old ones


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> It was a good show had a blast meet new camarradas and had fun with old ones


damn Shaggy you cleaned house bro!!!!! It was nice to meet you brother..


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

MR.559 said:


> are you going to redo the mirrors on the turn table later? and still looks good henry the man


what up Gilly. ya after Vegas I will have it fixed back to original  how is everything going bro?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> :happysad:


Strom is in great hands... :cool


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Watsonville Riders BC had a great time Meet some cool people .
seen some bad ass pedal cars and bikes Congratulation to all the winners. 
My dauthers pedal car ''LILYROSE 62'' 
took 2nd Mild .


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> It was a good show had a blast meet new camarradas and had fun with old ones


Nice meeting you homie congrats on da win padel car lookin good


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

bullet one said:


> Nice meeting you homie congrats on da win padel car lookin good


whats up Bullet. What was the name of that part I need for my turn table from Granger??


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

POISON 831 said:


> thats not gabes bike bro its his dads ... Sam


That's what I ment lol I was half a sleap when I wrote it lol it was a long weekend


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> That's what I ment lol I was half a sleap when I wrote it lol it was a long weekend


Im still dead from the weekend bro.. lol


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Bullet it was nice meeting u to loko and ur kid congrats on ur win to


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Rolo was koo meeting u to had lots of fun was a fun day


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Rolo was koo meeting u to had lots of fun was a fun day


ya it was bro... I can't remember are you going to Vegas?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

No vegas for me have to go to mex for a fam emegenci


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> No vegas for me have to go to mex for a fam emegenci


damn bro hope all is good.


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

Im a little confused on who took sweepstakes for bicycles so who took 1 2 3???


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

MAJESTICS HAD A GOOD WEEKEND, MEETING ALOT OF U HEAVY HITTERS. ALOT OF THE INSPIRATION TO BE BETTER COMES FROM ALOT OF U WE MET IN WOODLAND, AND BIG THANKS TO ERIC FROM INVIDUALS AND "ONE OF A KIND" FROM TOP DOGS FOR THE ALL THE HELP. MEANS A GREAT DEAL. MY DAUGHTER SAW UR BIKES AND NOW ITS GONNA COST ME ALOT BEFORE VEGAS... THX!!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> MAJESTICS HAD A GOOD WEEKEND, MEETING ALOT OF U HEAVY HITTERS. ALOT OF THE INSPIRATION TO BE BETTER COMES FROM ALOT OF U WE MET IN WOODLAND, AND BIG THANKS TO ERIC FROM INVIDUALS AND "ONE OF A KIND" FROM TOP DOGS FOR THE ALL THE HELP. MEANS A GREAT DEAL. MY DAUGHTER SAW UR BIKES AND NOW ITS GONNA COST ME ALOT BEFORE VEGAS... THX!!!
> 
> View attachment 548408
> 
> View attachment 548412


WAS UP CHINA MAN NICE MEETING YOU AND CHOPPING IT UP WITH YOU..LIKE I SAID IF YOU NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW..NICE TRIKE TO REAL KICE...


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> WAS UP CHINA MAN NICE MEETING YOU AND CHOPPING IT UP WITH YOU..LIKE I SAID IF YOU NEED ANYTHING LET ME KNOW..NICE TRIKE TO REAL KICE...


LIKEWISE... I'LL GET A HOLD OF YOU THIS WEEK TO PUT MY ORDER IN. THX DOGG


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> MAJESTICS HAD A GOOD WEEKEND, MEETING ALOT OF U HEAVY HITTERS. ALOT OF THE INSPIRATION TO BE BETTER COMES FROM ALOT OF U WE MET IN WOODLAND, AND BIG THANKS TO ERIC FROM INVIDUALS AND "ONE OF A KIND" FROM TOP DOGS FOR THE ALL THE HELP. MEANS A GREAT DEAL. MY DAUGHTER SAW UR BIKES AND NOW ITS GONNA COST ME ALOT BEFORE VEGAS... THX!!!
> 
> View attachment 548408
> 
> View attachment 548412


No problem bro its what we do if you need anything you got my number Congrats on your doughters win she deserves it its a nice trike


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

CE 707 wats up bro nice to meet u and thanks for the glass


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Im still in show mode lol..... Next up vegas.


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> :happysad:


Hope to see it around


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Hope to see it around


You will with a few new upgrades


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> You will with a few new upgrades


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


>


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Im still in show mode lol..... Next up vegas.


after the late night in Woodland Im not ready for any shows lol


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Some mother fuckin bullshit.... I just called an im outdoors... Wtf


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

96tein said:


> Some mother fuckin bullshit.... I just called an im outdoors... Wtf


ONLY A HANDFUL OF BIKES INSIDE OUT OF THE 7 WE SENT IN ONLY 1 GOT INDOORS...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Spawn and Riddler are both indoors.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

great show lots of nice bikes thx ONEOFKIND for the pic and brakets and congrats to all the winners my son took 2nd


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

You guys got your confirmation in the mail already? I sent my pre reg like 2 months ago and haven't gotten nothing in the mail yet. They cashed the check a few days after I sent it, so I know they got it.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

madrigalkustoms said:


> You guys got your confirmation in the mail already? I sent my pre reg like 2 months ago and haven't gotten nothing in the mail yet. They cashed the check a few days after I sent it, so I know they got it.


no I havent got it. I just called Yolanda she will tell you


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

dose any one have the number i can call to find out honestly i dont care if im out door this time just want to know


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't have a number for her, could you send it to me in a pm. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

just called im out door oh wow .... looks like team cali line up will be out doors this year saved my self 80 bucks


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

CHINA MAN 818 said:


> MAJESTICS HAD A GOOD WEEKEND, MEETING ALOT OF U HEAVY HITTERS. ALOT OF THE INSPIRATION TO BE BETTER COMES FROM ALOT OF U WE MET IN WOODLAND, AND BIG THANKS TO ERIC FROM INVIDUALS AND "ONE OF A KIND" FROM TOP DOGS FOR THE ALL THE HELP. MEANS A GREAT DEAL. MY DAUGHTER SAW UR BIKES AND NOW ITS GONNA COST ME
> ALOT BEFORE VEGAS... THX!!!
> 
> View attachment 548408
> ...


Congrats on placing for best of show but who got second?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> after the late night in Woodland Im not ready for any shows lol


im with you on that bro im still tired


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

weres all the pics at we keep getting off track now we are talking vegas in a woodland topic we have a vegas topic for all this lol


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Theres allway BS in vegas lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> weres all the pics at we keep getting off track now we are talking vegas in a woodland topic we have a vegas topic for all this lol


lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> dose any one have the number i can call to find out honestly i dont care if im out door this time just want to know


im with you bro i aint going for a tittle so im not tripping im going to spend time with my doughter the show 2nd in my book


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

DVS said:


> Congrats on placing for best of show but who got second?


this one


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

on be half of me an my kids i would like to say thank you to mikey, kevin, mike an gabby, shaggy and rolo an my club president with out you guys liyahs bike wouldnt have made it thank you all so much it was alot to do in a months time


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> im with you bro* i aint going for a tittle so im not tripping im going to spend time with my doughter the show 2nd in my book*


x2 bro.. just going to have fun with the family and kick it with friends...


----------



## jgooseh7 (Dec 4, 2003)

who won sweepstakes??


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> on be half of me an my kids i would like to say thank you to mikey, kevin, mike an gabby, shaggy and rolo an my club president with out you guys liyahs bike wouldnt have made it thank you all so much it was alot to do in a months time


anytime brother.. we are all here to support eachother. this is what this game is all about..


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> this one


i talked to the guy hes cool people i thought that would have went into special intrest


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> anytime brother.. we are all here to support eachother. this is what this game is all about..


yes sir


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

E.C. ROLO said:


> anytime brother.. we are all here to support eachother. this is what this game is all about..


No need to thank us errik, like ROLO said, we are all here to support eachother. Its not every man for themselves when it comes down to our groupe an you know that. We all come together an help eachother out. An our groupe proves that each show that clubs can work together for one commen cause like we all do... Four diffrent clubs an solo riders banning together to help eachother is proof that there is a commen goal an thats the fun of showing..... An anyone else that needs help im sure we would help as well if need be.... Thats just how it is an should be.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:h5:


96tein said:


> No need to thank us errik, like ROLO said, we are all here to support eachother. Its not every man for themselves when it comes down to our groupe an you know that. We all come together an help eachother out. An our groupe proves that each show that clubs can work together for one commen cause like we all do... Four diffrent clubs an solo riders banning together to help eachother is proof that there is a commen goal an thats the fun of showing..... An anyone else that needs help im sure we would help as well if need be.... Thats just how it is an should be.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> No need to thank us errik, like ROLO said, we are all here to support eachother. Its not every man for themselves when it comes down to our groupe an you know that. We all come together an help eachother out. An our groupe proves that each show that clubs can work together for one commen cause like we all do... Four diffrent clubs an solo riders banning together to help eachother is proof that there is a commen goal an thats the fun of showing..... An anyone else that needs help im sure we would help as well if need be.... Thats just how it is an should be.


could not of said it better!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

E.C. ROLO said:


> could not of said it better!


X94


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks like a good show that had a good vibe!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

I DONT LIKE ANY OF YOU GUYS..LOL...JK


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> I DONT LIKE ANY OF YOU GUYS..LOL...JK


feeling is mutual lmao. jk bro


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

VEGAS HERE WE COME...LOOKS LIKE WE ALL GUNNA HAVE A GOOD TIME OUTSIDE...LOL


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Great show and cool talking to.cool people


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> VEGAS HERE WE COME...LOOKS LIKE WE ALL GUNNA HAVE A GOOD TIME OUTSIDE...LOL


besides the bikes will look better in the sun


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

it was a kool show.. had fun meeting new builders n catching up with everyone else.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> VEGAS HERE WE COME...LOOKS LIKE WE ALL GUNNA HAVE A GOOD TIME OUTSIDE...LOL


Not me  I'm indoors...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> besides the bikes will look better in the sun


The good thing is if Aaliyah's lil butterfly is outside we got the turntable that spins off a lil 6 volt so we don't have to pay 80 bucks


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

whos down to be outdoors


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

CE 707 said:


> The good thing is if Aaliyah's lil butterfly is outside we got the turntable that spins off a lil 6 volt so we don't have to pay 80 bucks


true


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks for taking pics mike congrats


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> I DONT LIKE ANY OF YOU GUYS..LOL...JK


Hey bro you need a hug? Lol


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

DVS said:


> Hey bro you need a hug? Lol


THATS IT I DONT LIKE YOU EITHER...LOL..WAS UP BRO HOW YOU BEEN..


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

HAHA you're not the only one. I've been good just working and waiting to head out to Vegas. Kinda wish I had taken Stone's trike out to Woodland.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Y didn't u :dunno:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Our members got first and second 20" street but I don't know who got third.


 pics?


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> who took 3rd mild 16inch


U TOOK FIRST AND SECOND?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Great show and cool talking to.cool people


 it was nice meeting you bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INKEDUP said:


> U TOOK FIRST AND SECOND?


My son didn't place my doughter took 2nd I'm wondering who took 3rd an beat my son


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

SIC'N'TWISTED said:


> Y didn't u :dunno:


Had stuff going on that day.


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> My son didn't place my doughter took 2nd I'm wondering who took 3rd an beat my son[/QUO
> 
> its probable a 20inch took 3rd.. lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

LILYROSE 62


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

That's nice bro


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> My son didn't place my doughter took 2nd I'm wondering who took 3rd an beat my son


WHO TOOK FIRST?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INKEDUP said:


> WHO TOOK FIRST?


rolos riddler bike


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> rolos riddler bike


DAMN!..BOTH OF U GUYS R HARD TO BEAT THIS YEAR!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

will see how we do in vegas post a pic of your bike


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> will see how we do in vegas post a pic of your bike










IT WAS A QUICK BUILD...BODY WORK AND PAINT DONE IN 3 DAYS


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INKEDUP said:


> View attachment 549330
> 
> IT WAS A QUICK BUILD...BODY WORK AND PAINT DONE IN 3 DAYS


thats realy nice bro cant wait to see it in vegas


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> thats realy nice bro cant wait to see it in vegas


THANKS! HOPEFULLY I GET TO DO SOME UPGRADES TO IT BEFORE VEGAS...ALWAYS DOING SHIT AT THE LAST MINUTE:uh:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> thats realy nice bro cant wait to see it in vegas


x2


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INKEDUP said:


> THANKS! HOPEFULLY I GET TO DO SOME UPGRADES TO IT BEFORE VEGAS...ALWAYS DOING SHIT AT THE LAST MINUTE:uh:


tell me about it bro i redid did my doughters bike in 3 weeks my it was down to the wire


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> tell me about it bro i redid did my doughters bike in 3 weeks my it was down to the wire


FUCK IT IMA TRY MY BEST!! I GOTTA DO MY HEADLIGHTS NEW SEAT N MAYBE RIMS....


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> tell me about it bro i redid did my doughters bike in 3 weeks my it was down to the wire


still came out bad as fuck....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> still came out bad as fuck....


thanks bro its going back to paint on thursday


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

INKEDUP said:


> FUCK IT IMA TRY MY BEST!! I GOTTA DO MY HEADLIGHTS NEW SEAT N MAYBE RIMS....


good luck homie anythings posiable when you got good people by your side


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> good luck homie anythings posiable when you got good people by your side


THATS RIGHT BRO! ALWAYS BEEN POSITIVE...IF THE FINAL PRODUCT COMES OUT NICE BEFORE VEGAS IM GONNA KEEP IT


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thats whats up bro good luck to you in vegas bro see you there


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

CE 707 said:


> thats whats up bro good luck to you in vegas bro see you there


\

THANX SAME TO U!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


INKEDUP said:


> \
> 
> THANX SAME TO U!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> thanks bro its going back to paint on thursday


 why it looks great already????


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

E.C. ROLO said:


> why it looks great already????


Got a couple things want to finish


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> Got a couple things want to finish


I feel ya bro..


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

here is some of my pics


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

more....


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the pics of my son an doughtets bikes the pics look good


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> ONLY A HANDFUL OF BIKES INSIDE OUT OF THE 7 WE SENT IN ONLY 1 GOT INDOORS...


u mean they tell u if u can b indoors or outdoors? the 2x we took my son's bike we just looked for a spot and set it up :roflmao:


----------



## kajumbo (Nov 7, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> Thanks for the pics of my son an doughtets bikes the pics look good


no problem bro. They only came out good cuz the bikes look good


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> CE 707 wats up bro nice to meet u and thanks for the glass


sorry bro i just seen this it was good meeting you to bro ill see you soon are you going to vegas


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Who placed on 20" milds????


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

not sure im wondering who got 3rd mild 16


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

They will come out soom? Lol


----------



## balderas909 (Jul 20, 2012)

Show pics of 20" street that won


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

That's nice how did u do bro


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Got my score sheet for the show on both bikes today...

LiL Tigress scored 0 on both stripping (chain guard an forks are stripped and 0 also for engraving ( fenders are engraved ) an 10 for frame mods (entire frame was custome built )


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

96tein said:


> Got my score sheet for the show on both bikes today...
> 
> LiL Tigress scored 0 on both stripping (chain guard an forks are stripped and 0 also for engraving ( fenders are engraved ) an 10 for frame mods (entire frame was custome built )


thats some bs bro... there has to be a way we can all ban his ass from judging shows...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

96tein said:


> Got my score sheet for the show on both bikes today...
> 
> LiL Tigress scored 0 on both stripping (chain guard an forks are stripped and 0 also for engraving ( fenders are engraved ) an 10 for frame mods (entire frame was custome built )


I notice the judge don't take there time n look at the detail. I seen them judge at a bike and in 10 sec they are gone to next bike.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Got my score sheet for the show on both bikes today...
> 
> LiL Tigress scored 0 on both stripping (chain guard an forks are stripped and 0 also for engraving ( fenders are engraved ) an 10 for frame mods (entire frame was custome built )


that's some bullshit that judge always has problems judging


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

So are these judges past bike builder or just random people that got selected to judge bikes, lrm staff need to get someone that has a passion for bike or least know what to look for when judging a bike u cant judge a bike less than a min ,there so much to look at specially if a bike is well detailed and has parts and acessories that never been done before or eye catching,i bet that a reason why they dont hand out yall score sheet when yall recieve yall award so they dont have to hear people complants an not deal with it all


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

cone_weezy said:


> So are these judges past bike builder or just random people that got selected to judge bikes, lrm staff need to get someone that has a passion for bike or least know what to look for when judging a bike u cant judge a bike less than a min ,there so much to look at specially if a bike is well detailed and has parts and acessories that never been done before or eye catching,i bet that a reason why they dont hand out yall score sheet when yall recieve yall award so they dont have to hear people complants an not deal with it all


I think dude is from childhood dreams


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> I think dude is from childhood dreams


Hich one


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

96tein said:


> Got my score sheet for the show on both bikes today...
> 
> LiL Tigress scored 0 on both stripping (chain guard an forks are stripped and 0 also for engraving ( fenders are engraved ) an 10 for frame mods (entire frame was custome built )


Fuking stupid judge


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Hich one


Didn't jose judge it


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Well I persinaly spoke with lrm judges both danny and richard sr. an they had nothing to do with the judging what so ever at this show. They even remarked that it was odd that I lacked points in those areas when clearly I had points there. An ima leave it at that.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Well I persinaly spoke with lrm judges both danny and richard sr. an they had nothing to do with the judging what so ever at this show. They even remarked that it was odd that I lacked points in those areas when clearly I had points there. An ima leave it at that.


Lol cuz Mario hired dude not lowrider


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

96tein said:


> Well I persinaly spoke with lrm judges both danny and richard sr. an they had nothing to do with the judging what so ever at this show. They even remarked that it was odd that I lacked points in those areas when clearly I had points there. An ima leave it at that.



is u dont mine me asking is this the same judge from national show


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

David Cervantes said:


> is u dont mine me asking is this the same judge from national show


YUP same judge you know who..


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> YUP same judge you know who..


 I hope his not in Vegas


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

The way I see it crying to them ain't going to fix shit we all know what the problem is if you don't like don't show I stoped showing my bike when you spend alot of money to travel an ain't judged fair to my son dint win with his bike I ain't gonna cry about it. I told him you vant win everything win or loose we had fun an the same sloppy judge that's been doing these shows ain't worth it to even ask for a score sheet now that I think about cuz how would I know what me an my kids need to work on if the dude doesn't know how to do it that's like asking a blind Guy if he seen a shooting star last night so all ima say is fuck have fun fuck the super show win or lose I'm there to spend time an support my doughter while she shows her 2 bikes


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

CE 707 said:


> The way I see it crying to them ain't going to fix shit we all know what the problem is if you don't like don't show I stoped showing my bike when you spend alot of money to travel an ain't judged fair to my son dint win with his bike I ain't gonna cry about it. I told him you vant win everything win or loose we had fun an the same sloppy judge that's been doing these shows ain't worth it to even ask for a score sheet now that I think about cuz how would I know what me an my kids need to work on if the dude doesn't know how to do it that's like asking a blind Guy if he seen a shooting star last night so all ima say is fuck have fun fuck the super show win or lose I'm there to spend time an support my doughter while she shows her 2 bikes


:thumbsup:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

CE 707 said:


> The way I see it crying to them ain't going to fix shit we all know what the problem is if you don't like don't show I stoped showing my bike when you spend alot of money to travel an ain't judged fair to my son dint win with his bike I ain't gonna cry about it. I told him you vant win everything win or loose we had fun an the same sloppy judge that's been doing these shows ain't worth it to even ask for a score sheet now that I think about cuz how would I know what me an my kids need to work on if the dude doesn't know how to do it that's like asking a blind Guy if he seen a shooting star last night so all ima say is fuck have fun fuck the super show win or lose I'm there to spend time an support my doughter while she shows her 2 bikes


:thumbsup: it's all for our kids bro!!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes sir


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Well if you are reffering to me when you say crying about it then you are mistakin lol I did not call the judges to cry about a score I called them trying to get my award that is owed to me still from Mesa hahahaha. An mirley asked about my score, so I know what to improve on for next time. 
But seeing as how like you said the score sheet is all over the board all the time its pointless.... I was just mainly sharring a good laugh with everyone that has seen the bike an knows I have the things I got no points for.... Just funny thats all. An I do it for me not kids


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

E.C. ROLO said:


> :thumbsup: it's all for our kids bro!!!


x2


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Fuking stupid judge



pendejo tu pa q opinas si ni fuistes :twak::roflmao:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Well if you are reffering to me when you say crying about it then you are mistakin lol I did not call the judges to cry about a score I called them trying to get my award that is owed to me still from Mesa hahahaha. An mirley asked about my score, so I know what to improve on for next time.
> But seeing as how like you said the score sheet is all over the board all the time its pointless.... I was just mainly sharring a good laugh with everyone that has seen the bike an knows I have the things I got no points for.... Just funny thats all. An I do it for me not kids


I didn't dire ctly aim it tords its to anyone that's got problem a problem you can take how you want bro I could care less your the one who wants to take it that way then be my guest I know for a fact there's a few people who complain to lowrider about the judge but that can't change anything cuz its in outside company that judges not lowrider


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cant wait its going to be fun good way to spend my vacation in vegas the show is coo but the fact that i can walk this year is wat matters to me errik u ready to walk the strip


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> cant wait its going to be fun good way to spend my vacation in vegas the show is coo but the fact that i can walk this year is wat matters to me errik u ready to walk the strip


I can't wait bro


----------



## oaktownraider (Jan 9, 2010)

DOES ANYONE REMEMBER WHO THE VENDOR WAS AT WOODLAND THAT WAS SELLING CUSTOM BIKE RIMS AND CROWNS THEY WERE LASER CUTTED IF ANYONE REMEMBERS CAN YOU POST IT THANKS...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

oaktownraider said:


> DOES ANYONE REMEMBER WHO THE VENDOR WAS AT WOODLAND THAT WAS SELLING CUSTOM BIKE RIMS AND CROWNS THEY WERE LASER CUTTED IF ANYONE REMEMBERS CAN YOU POST IT THANKS...


That was Krazy cutting here his topic 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/26-lowrider-bikes/226012-krazy-kutting-bike-parts-plaques-57.html#post16022577


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Only bringin this back up top cause the lowrider queen is looking for a couple of the winners from the show... She has a few awards waiting for bikes an pedal cars... Go on shows an events she just posted


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

96tein said:


> Only bringin this back up top cause the lowrider queen is looking for a couple of the winners from the show... She has a few awards waiting for bikes an pedal cars... Go on shows an events she just posted


:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

wow


----------

